# Found Dead Pigeon with tag



## allan (Aug 11, 2007)

On Thursday 08-09-07 I came across a dead pigeon with white plastic tag on its leg, lettering on the tag is; 

AU 2007 694
SRI

I found the bird in North Haven Connecticut.
If more details are wanted, please let me know.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Allen, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you for taking the time to report 

this find, as its owner is verly likey wondering what happened to it. It may 

have gotten lost before it perished. We have several members here that are 

members of 911 Pigeon Alert and will research this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

allan said:


> On Thursday 08-09-07 I came across a dead pigeon with white plastic tag on its leg, lettering on the tag is;
> 
> AU 2007 694
> SRI
> ...


Allen, thanks for taking the time to report this bird. I'll list the club below that the bird is from. You are welcome to contact Mr. McKenna if you would like. You can send an email or call either one. 

Club Name : SOUTHERN RHODE ISLAND RPC 
Club Code : SRI 
Club Secretary : BOB McKENNA 
City : BROOKLYN 
State : CT 
Phone No. : 860-774-6632 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope Allan got my message. He was on line and then I got a phone call and got distracted. Tried to send him an email but couldn't. 

I did send the club contact person an email, so they will know either way.


----------

